
  The Strangest Factor Yet for Rising Obesity? - prakash
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/17/the-strangest-factor-yet-for-rising-obesity/#
======
baha_man
Doesn't seem very convincing to me.

"...life expectancy for African-Americans rose... [after] public officials
upgraded the sewer and water systems in black neighborhoods."

I think I'd rather be obese and alive than thin and dead from a disease caused
by poor hygiene.

